# Inverting layer masks? CS5



## Proteus617 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been working on some negative scans, using selective sharpening and blurring. My usual steps:
Duplicate layer, Apply unsharp mask, create mask (hide all)
I then erase (or paint white) on the mask with a fuzzy brush to selectively sharpen the layer underneath.

It want to use the same mask (inverted) to apply a bit of gaussian to the image in a different layer.  It's easy to duplicate the mask and move it to a different layer, not so easy to figure out how to apply adjustment (invert, levels, etc.)  to the mask alone.  For example, when I select the mask as active and invert, the layer inverts.  I can't figure out a way to apply the correction only to the mask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to gaussian blur the mask itself, which won't blur the image.  You need a separate image layer to apply the gaussian blur to, then mask appropriately to access the areas you want on it vs the areas you want on the sharpened layer.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 7, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Sounds like you're trying to gaussian blur the mask itself



No, I'm trying to blur, invert and otherwise manipulate the mask itself by using the usual tools rather than the less powerful "refine mask" options.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

So you want to copy and invert the mask, then apply it to a new, gaussian blured layer?

You can make the mask a selection. In the upper right of the masks dialog box you have 3 options for selecting the mask.

I don't think you can do what you want to do, but Photoshop has permutations unplanned by it's designers. 

If you were a NAPP member you could just call the Help Desk, or post your query on the forums. One of the certified Photoshop experts could then reply to your thread.

http://www.photoshopuser.com/?aid=luhgxq


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am not at my computer to try out different things, but try CNTRL-Click on the mask icon and the image should change to the mask. I am not sure if it will then let you apply and save things to the mask at this point.  You can also try to select that layer, then switch to the Channels palet, deselect everthing except the existing mask and then apply any filters you like before re-activating the rest of the channels. This is how the LAB sharpening method works and I know masks get added as a channel, so in theory it makes sense to me.

Inverting is easy. Just select the mask and press CNTRL-I


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 7, 2011)

GOOGLE YO


----------



## Buckster (Dec 7, 2011)

Proteus617 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you're trying to gaussian blur the mask itself
> ...


Paint brushes and so on work with masks, manipulating that mask still won't blur the image (which I thought was your goal), so I don't get the question, nor the goal here.  Sorry.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

Goonies THANK YOU!! 

Out of interest what are the hotkey commands for copying and pasting a layer? I ask because up till 5 seconds ago I was under the impression that layers in elements could not be inverted == but they can! So now I'm wondering what else can be done that isn't visible from the user controls but is through the key commands.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 7, 2011)

ctrl+J makes a copy of a layer and pastes it directly above the copied layer.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 7, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> GOOGLE YO



I did, yo.  Sometimes a bit of human help is nice.



GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I am not at my computer to try out different things, but try CNTRL-Click on the mask icon and the image should change to the mask. I am not sure if it will then let you apply and save things to the mask at this point.  You can also try to select that layer, then switch to the Channels palet, deselect everthing except the existing mask and then apply any filters you like before re-activating the rest of the channels. This is how the LAB sharpening method works and I know masks get added as a channel, so in theory it makes sense to me.
> 
> Inverting is easy. Just select the mask and press CNTRL-I



Thanks man.  That sent me in the correct direction.  Selecting only the mask in the Channels Palette was the key.  Also, it seems that adjustments made using the Adjustment Palette alter the layer no-matter what is selected.  Select only the mask in the Channels Palette and access Adjustments via the Image drop-down and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 7, 2011)

500+ useful Keyboard Shortcuts for Photoshop CS5.

Granted its CS5, but many will probably work in elements if the applicable tool or feature is included in elements.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, I use CTRL-J to copy the masked layer.
Click on the mask in the layers pallet to select it and use CTRL-I to invert the mask.
So the part of your original mask you revealed is now black and the rest of the layer mask is white.

Where in the image do you want to put the gaussian blur?

You cannot gaussian blur the mask, because the mask has no pixels, you can only gaussian blur the image.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> You cannot gaussian blur the mask, because the mask has no pixels, you can only gaussian blur the image.



Yes you can, and I just did.  The content of a mask is identical to a greyscale image.  Nothing but pixels with a 8 or 16 bit value.  What you do to one you can do to the other.  Blurring a mask or adjusting levels, threshold etc. can be a useful way to refine the mask when you are getting strange fringing effects or whatever on your image.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Proteus617 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot gaussian blur the mask, because the mask has no pixels, you can only gaussian blur the image.
> ...



You can also use this method to make a mask for applying sharpening to only the edges of a photo by using the "Find Edges" command as well as the "Gaussian Blur".

Here is a tutorial.......Smart Sharp


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

Proteus617 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot gaussian blur the mask, because the mask has no pixels, you can only gaussian blur the image.
> ...


Great. How?

And please describe how you solved your initial issue .


----------



## bazooka (Dec 7, 2011)

The mask is just a grayscale image, you can do anything to it.  Filters, levels, brushes, erase... anything you can do to a normal grayscale image.  You just select the mask by clicking on it, then apply whatever modification you want.  To make it easy to see what you are doing, hold Alt while clicking on the mask so you can see it instead of the image.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> Proteus617 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



PShop makes you jump through a few hoops to adjust a mask like the greyscale file it really is (GIMP does not do this).  To uncouple the mask from the image, select only the mask in the Channels Palette.  Make the mask active.  Adjust the mask via Adjustments from the Image drop down or numerous other ways.  The only thing that does not seem to work, is the Adjustments Palette.  That acts upon the image (not the mask) no matter what is selected or made active.

Also, thanks for the help everyone.  Lots of great information.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 7, 2011)

bazooka said:


> To make it easy to see what you are doing, hold Alt while clicking on the mask so you can see it instead of the image.


Or, hold Alt+Shift while clicking on the mask to see it as a rubylith on top of the image.


----------

